# Hiii :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello  I am a 23 years old, i live with my boyfriend, Søren, in Denmark, and we have allmost 30 mice, a lovely dog, and some reptiles 

I started to breed mouses for almost 2 years ago, and i just love it  theres no better than waiting for a litter, and watch what they become, watch how they evolved with time, theyre really lovely animals.

I breed all kinds of colours, and coats, but i just love splash / tri colours, and blue, and off course satin 

I am here for getting good advices, learn more, and maybe find some breeders in the near by countryes, i would like to find some good typed mice 

Thanks for reading, and have a good day


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello,nice to meet you.


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

windyhill said:


> Welcome!


Thanks


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks everbody


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome! I have to agree with you, so many satins are just absolutely stunning. :lol: ESPECIALLY satin tricolours. I could talk all day about those.


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

MissStitches said:


> Welcome! I have to agree with you, so many satins are just absolutely stunning. :lol: ESPECIALLY satin tricolours. I could talk all day about those.


Your so right  it just make them so gorgeous  Uuuuh yes satin tri colour ..


----------

